# Aussie's 240 planted



## AussieDIYFK (Aug 13, 2012)

community schooling


barbs


left side (fish eye lens)


FTS (fish eye lens)


----------



## canlax (Sep 8, 2012)

Very nice! How long has it been up and running? Left side looks like it could use some more growth. I really dig the way the right side is looking. Love the starfire glass too - I would imagine that it is beautiful in person. Good job!


----------



## AussieDIYFK (Aug 13, 2012)

canlax said:


> Very nice! How long has it been up and running? Left side looks like it could use some more growth. I really dig the way the right side is looking. Love the starfire glass too - I would imagine that it is beautiful in person. Good job!


thanks mate  yes it does look quite different in person and the photos don't do it justice because of the scale of the tank, i got the tank custom made with the front,both ends and bracing done in 10mm starfire, the tank has been running for around 9 months and getting a real feel of the tank and things with balancing ferts,co2 lighting ect.. ive had no real algae issues apart from green spot on my anubias and background apart from that its running sweet.

the left side im happy with and the crypts should grow nicely, i didnt want tall plants in that section becouse i wanted the background to show and placement of crested java every where in the cracks.

ive changed the playsand at the front and replacing with 3mm red river rock mixed with flourite and going all chainswords with some nana anubias here and there will post some update pics of the current setup ;-)


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

showoff


----------



## AussieDIYFK (Aug 13, 2012)

thelub said:


> showoff


haha @ thelube fancy meeting you on here


----------



## I<3<*))))>< (Jun 10, 2013)

What an insane tank!!! Wow, loving it!!
Really nice shots as well, love the Fish Eye lenses ones especially!


Also digging that Floyd poster above the tank, rock on


----------

